# How much T3 on DNP?



## BJ98 (Nov 17, 2015)

I have found my weight just doesn't budge without T3 in place, I would like to know how many people run T3 and at what dose

currently at day 4 500mg ed with 50mcg of T3


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Have ran a number of times.

50mcg is fine up to a max of 100mcg.

I'd try and hover between 50mcg - 75mcg if I were you.

500mg Test with a high protein diet should be safe enough.

@I'mNotAPervert!


----------



## BJ98 (Nov 17, 2015)

DC1 said:


> Have ran a number of times.
> 
> 50mcg is fine up to a max of 100mcg.
> 
> ...


 Thank you for the advice, I'll stick with 50mcg for now and if I go to 600-700mg a day I may up to 75mcg of t3 for the last few days, how long do you run t3 for post cycle


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

BJ98 said:


> Thank you for the advice, I'll stick with 50mcg for now and if I go to 600-700mg a day I may up to 75mcg of t3 for the last few days, how long do you run t3 for post cycle


 I don't run it post cycle at all. I'll come off well in advance of coming off a course.

Nothing worse than coming off T3 and aas at the same time. You'll end up looking like a pile of washing.

Come off T3, let Metabolism recover, then drop aas if you must.


----------



## BJ98 (Nov 17, 2015)

DC1 said:


> I don't run it post cycle at all. I'll come off well in advance of coming off a course.
> 
> Nothing worse than coming off T3 and aas at the same time. You'll end up looking like a pile of washing.
> 
> Come off T3, let Metabolism recover, then drop aas if you must.


 I meant post dnp cycle mate, not post steroid cycle during cruise/pct/time off

just on about the time when you finish your dnp run during your steroid cycle do you still run t3


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Ah, well I'd run it one week after finishing DNP. Stop T3, continue on aas until Thyroid has recovered.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

DC1 said:


> Have ran a number of times.
> 
> 50mcg is fine up to a max of 100mcg.
> 
> ...


 Solid advice :thumbup1:

P.S. I fu**ing hate DNP :lol:


----------



## aseeby19 (May 3, 2010)

from what i have seen over the years is that most people on the internet tend to pop a pill for pill (250 dnp , 25 mcg t3 )..

personally i would say start with 25mcg and take things from there .

on a side note, what brand are you using ?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

lots of lack of willpower in this thread.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

banzi said:


> lots of lack of willpower in this thread.


 Or impatience  I will use DNP when I get impatient, it does work wonders.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

funkdocta said:


> Or impatience  I will use DNP when I get impatient, it does work wonders.


 it also kills mate.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

banzi said:


> it also kills mate.


 so does alcohol, smoking, cars, paracetamol.....


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

funkdocta said:


> so does alcohol, smoking, cars, paracetamol.....


 but not from one dose my friend.

Be careful.


----------



## BJ98 (Nov 17, 2015)

aseeby19 said:


> from what i have seen over the years is that most people on the internet tend to pop a pill for pill (250 dnp , 25 mcg t3 )..
> 
> personally i would say start with 25mcg and take things from there .
> 
> on a side note, what brand are you using ?


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

banzi said:


> but not from one dose my friend.
> 
> Be careful.


 dude you are showing a bit of ignorance about DNP there mate sorry... alcohol could kill you in one "dose" if that one dose was a gallon of moonshine or your paracetamol dose was a whole tub...

The margin for error is finer than that of paracetamol but you still have to be an idiot and not know what your taking to kill yourself. Insulin is more dangerous yet 1000x more people use that.

You arent wrong about having to be careful though I will agree.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

funkdocta said:


> dude you are showing a bit of ignorance about DNP there mate sorry... alcohol could kill you in one "dose" if that one dose was a gallon of moonshine or your paracetamol dose was a whole tub...
> 
> The margin for error is finer than that of paracetamol but you still have to be an idiot and not know what your taking to kill yourself. Insulin is more dangerous yet 1000x more people use that.
> 
> You arent wrong about having to be careful though I will agree.


 You are aware the people who manufacture this stuff are not chemists and could quite easily f**k up the dosage when they are drunk or stoned on weed.

Fill your boots mate, I just cant see how a month of dieting wouldn't give the same results as a week of DNP.


----------



## aseeby19 (May 3, 2010)

BJ98 said:


> View attachment 124658


 never heard of that brand before and at the dosage it probably is not worth the money or hassle but i could be wrong , good luck


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Solid advice :thumbup1:
> 
> P.S. I fu**ing hate DNP :lol:


 me too now,

i tried a second cycle of dnp 2 weeks ago, low dose of 125mg every other day, 2 nd week and leg day, and feck me i nearly passed out, thought surely cant be the dnp at that low dose and i reckon it was, just had no energy,

now i had that on the first cycle at 250mg every day but cant believe i had the same thing on 125mg eod, so im out on dnp,

sod knows how bostin lloyd uses it and works out !


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

STW31988 said:


> How long does it take the thyroid to recover on that kind of dose?


 Impossible to answer as it's individual specific.

Can be anything from weeks to months. I find I'm OK 1 month after stopping.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

barksie said:


> me too now,
> 
> i tried a second cycle of dnp 2 weeks ago, low dose of 125mg every other day, 2 nd week and leg day, and feck me i nearly passed out, thought surely cant be the dnp at that low dose and i reckon it was, just had no energy,
> 
> ...


 Makes me feel like I'm bordering on hypoglycemia all day long, horrible feeling mate. That's at 150mg a day. 300mg a day makes me feel like I've got a fever :lol: I can lose 3lbs a week pretty consistently on T3 without feeling like death so I'll stick with that.


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

im on levothyroxine for life which i think is T4 , i dont need it now though since i lost 3 stone, but i got loads of it and it pharmacy so may take that


----------

